# Hello from working Composer and brand new Twitch Music Production Streamer



## TimBlastMusic (Sep 22, 2019)

Hi All!!!! 

My name is Tim Blast. I work as a music composer for Films, TV, Video Games, Trailers and Advertising. You can hear my music in "A Mermaid's Tale", "Five Piece", "Born Wild", "PawParazzi", "11 Days", "Remnants" and more on my website: www.TimBlast.com

I live in Los Angeles, CA and have been a full-time composer for 6 years now 

This is my new account on VI Control, I used to be pretty active here 7-8 years ago when I was starting out as a composer and can't remember my old account name and password haha But I am here again and really excited to be helpful to fellow composers, producers, musicians and music lovers! 

I play 9 string guitar, 5 string fretless bass, piano, drums, celtic flute, kalimba, glockenspiel.

I am also a brand new Twitch Streamer! Yes! Just started streaming 2 weeks ago and it would mean a world for me if you could visit my twitch channel, maybe watch a few videos and leave a follow and/or subscribe to support my channel and help me grow as a better streamer  I stream music production mainly focusing on cinematic hybrid-orchestral music and sometimes I do sponsored giveaways and sample library reviews  

Here is the link to my Twitch Channel:




I stream every Wednesday and Saturday at 10 am PST (1 pm EST / 5 pm GMT). Really excited to see you there, leave a message in the chat during the live stream and tell me what you do / what are your interests  



I have been pretty active on Instagram lately as well (post at least once a day). Follow me there @TimBlastMusic  

You can find my music on all streaming platforms. Just search for: Tim Blast


If you live in Los Angeles Area, let's hangout!


----------



## Patrik Herman (Sep 23, 2019)

Welcome, Tim!


----------



## Akarin (Sep 23, 2019)

Hi Tim.


----------



## TimBlastMusic (Sep 24, 2019)

Hi!


----------



## MartinH. (Sep 24, 2019)

TimBlastMusic said:


> Here is the link to my Twitch Channel:



Glad to see the track you linked actually has a blastbeat part, your name checks out! Welcome to the forum!


----------



## TimBlastMusic (Sep 24, 2019)

MartinH. said:


> Glad to see the track you linked actually has a blastbeat part, your name checks out! Welcome to the forum!


Lol thanks


----------

